# Coding Book Errors?!?



## ancoleman22 (Oct 19, 2016)

Has anybody else ran across errors in their coding books. Specifically with Postop infection? States to take it to T81.40 but when you go to the tabular there is only T81.4XX? Also post operative sepsis states to take it to T81.49 but there is no code as well?

So, should I be taking it to just the T81.4XX?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 19, 2016)

The index in my book says T81.4 not T81.40


----------



## ancoleman22 (Oct 19, 2016)

Really? I am in home health and there is a whole bunch of codes in the alphabetic index telling me to take it to T81.4 with a fifth digit but when I go to the tabular there is no options for a fifth digit just T81.4XX. 

I'm wondering if this is just an error in the Home Health Manual. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 19, 2016)

I looked at the online ICD-10 data and it is the same as yours for the alpha but the tabular is only the T81.4xx so no idea how many have this.


----------



## sjasontaylor77 (Jul 18, 2017)

mitchellde said:


> I looked at the online ICD-10 data and it is the same as yours for the alpha but the tabular is only the T81.4xx so no idea how many have this.



Same here in my 2017 book. Alpha index shows there are supposedly codes for T81.41, T81.48, etc, but when you go to the tabular index all there is is T81.4. How do they expect you to code with errors like this?!?!


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 18, 2017)

I guess it all depends on which code book you order.  I do not have this particular problem with my book.  But there is always room for error no matter which book you get.


----------



## daedolos (Jul 18, 2017)

2017 Optum 360 ICD-10-CM says T81.4_ in index and T81.4XX_ in tabular.

Peace
@_*


----------



## AlanPechacek (Jul 19, 2017)

*T81.4(_ _ _)* is for *Infection* *following a procedure*, which covers all of the following: Postoperative/Post-procedural *infection*, Postoperative/Post-procedural *sepsis*, and Postoperative/Post-procedural *wound infection/abscess*.  It is a _7 Character Code_ so the only way to get to 7 characters is to add *XX _*.  The _7th Character_ possibilities are A, D, or S.  Different coding manuals may present it differently.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.
icd10orthocoder.com


----------

